#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Буддийская музыка

## Ирек

Здравствуйте все.

Может быть открыть отдельную тему буддийской музыки?

*1. Malaysia peaceful Buddhist Association "Kindergarten Children Chorus" - Buddhist Small Jiaya* 

Хор детского сада из Малайзии.

Ссылки для скачивания:

http://www.mediafire.com/?liyx5moqjw1

http://www.mediafire.com/?r4w5nsniftb

Размер: 56 + 45 Mb

Здесь можно послушать: 

Buddhism Children - www.itoky.com


*2. Khenpo Pema Chonphel Rinpoche - Heart Sutra* 

Размер: 45 Mb

Ссылка:

http://www.mediafire.com/?zn1u915oiyi

Послушать: 

Khenpo Pema Rinpoche - www.itoky.com


*3. Hong Kong Stars - Heart Sutra* 

Сутра Сердца Буддизма исполняется Гонконгскими Звездами - Аланом Тамом, Энди Ло, Джеки Чен, Николасом Тсе, Анитой Муй, Фэй Уонг, и многими другими звездами, записавшимися вместе. 

Размер: 54 + 53 Mb

Ссылки:

http://www.mediafire.com/?ynl9rglwkdn

http://www.mediafire.com/?nye2dyxxxhm

Послушать: 

Heart Sutra - www.itoky.com


Посмотреть:





Можно продолжить. Можно не продолжать.   :Smilie:

----------


## Бабарика Андрей

Choing Drolma and Steve Tibets-удивительный голос молодого тибетского монаха и хороший аккомпанемент гитары Стива Тибетса:
http://musicstep.net/album123895/cho/

----------


## Ирек

*Amida Buddha bless you* 

Размер: 93 + 58 Mb

Скачать:

http://www.mediafire.com/?kzmitkk7zmh

http://www.mediafire.com/?2n9j3vvjtty 

Послушать: 

Amida Buddha - www.itoky.com

----------


## Бабарика Андрей

Тувинская группа Yat-kha.Смесь народной тувинской музыки,горлового пения в том числе и различных направлений рока и электроники.Всем советую.
Вот их официальный сайт:
http://www.yat-kha.com/

----------


## Бабарика Андрей

Кстати,есть такая певица из Алтая - Тандалай.Не могу найти её песен и альбомов.Если кто знает действующие ссылки,был бы очень благодарен или хотя бы подскажите где можно купить её альбом или заказать.Голос у неё супер-пять октав всё-таки)

----------


## Komuso

Это Райли Ли исполняет  産安 - San'an на флейте сякухати.
Дзэн буддистское произведение школы Докиёку. Как правило, комусо играли эту пьесу в виде молитвы о беремнной женщине, чтобы роды прошли благополучно.

Райли Ли - один из ведущих музыкантов в мире по исполнению Дзэн буддистской музыки.
Взято из архива Международной ассоциации Сякухати

----------


## Ирек

*Dan West - Shangri-La* 

Shangri-La - www.itoky.com

Размер: 65 + 57 Mb

Ссылки:

http://www.mediafire.com/?ddfotggtmqs

http://www.mediafire.com/?b1nyrv95pm4

----------


## Ирек

*Wang Sen-di - Melody of "Praising by Reciting the Name of Buddha"* 




> Kucheng, a long-history traditional plucking instrument in China. It was invented in around 231 B.C.. Owing to its long history and widely prevalence, the exquisite skillful art of kucheng features not only in its variety and gracefulness, but also its fusing with regional folk music.
> This particular 'Buddhist Praise by Kucheng' series fully applies the variety of kucheng to denote the traditional Buddhist Praise. Under this distinctive denotation, it adds the gracefulness and freshness to the original sacredness and solemnity, hence to induce much more music lovers to enjoy the music or to praise along with the music.


Track List

1. Melody of "Praising by Reciting the Name of Buddha" Part 1
2. Melody of "Praising by Reciting the Name of Buddha" Part 2 

01. Melody of Praising by Reciting the Name of Buddha Part 1.mp3 - www.itoky.com

Размер: 94 Mb

Ссылка:

http://www.mediafire.com/?dfyy13nm9pi

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Кстати,есть такая певица из Алтая - Тандалай.Не могу найти её песен и альбомов.Если кто знает действующие ссылки,был бы очень благодарен или хотя бы подскажите где можно купить её альбом или заказать.Голос у неё супер-пять октав всё-таки)


Вот тут вроде как можно купить:
http://a-moda.ru/index.php?categoryI...direction=DESC (снизу)
http://www.cddvdmp3.ru/index.php?sea...0%E9&x=36&y=10

А тут кое-что можно скачать:

http://www.realmusic.ru/tandalai/

Удачи!

----------


## Ирек

*Michael Jack - Peace Buddha Spirit Never Dies* 




> From Canada to the new century music maestro Steven Middleton, and his soul together as close friends produced "Biqu the New Century", has produced huge multinational music lineup, orchestrated with use of violin, flute sitar, guzheng, MuYu, guitar, piano, Shougu instruments such as the East and the West. Steve is an expert in music style Buddhist music has made a fresh approach into the link "Hanshan Monk disappeared", "Clear body of law Buddha", "Sixth largest Mengzhou", total of nine Buddhist well-known songs.
> 
> Recording, mixing, mastering post-production: Michael Jack
> Arranger: Michael Jack, Steve Middleton, JK Gulley, Kirk Elliott, Lance Anderson
> Wood guitar: Steve Middleton, Michael Jack


Track List

1. Lucid Buddha (adapted from: Clean body of law Buddha)
2. Moon of Peace (adapted from: Sixth largest Mengzhou)
3. From World to Heaven (adapted from: Sambo Song)
4. Rain of Flowers (adapted from: Main Hall)
5. Mercy Mantra (adapted from: Dabeizhou)
6. Windsong of Lotus (adapted from: Hanshan Monk disappeared)
7. All Kinds of Love (adapted from: South without Guanyin Bodhisattva)
8. Joyous Always (adapted from: Heart Sutra)
9. Cool Breezes (adapted from: Clean body of law Buddha) 

Peace Buddha spirit never dies - www.itoky.com

Размер: 81 Mb

Скачать:

http://www.mediafire.com/?2jh1ed5jmtb

----------


## Ирек

*Beijing Happy Buddha Small Chorus - Mantra of Courage* 

Track List

1. Heart Mantra of Vajrapani Bodhisattva (vocal version)
2. Heart Mantra of Vajrapani Bodhisattva (instrumental version)
3. Heart Mantra of Vajra Bodhisattva (vocal version)
4. Heart Mantra of Vajra Bodhisattva (instrumental version) 


Beijing Happy Buddha Small Chorus - www.itoky.com

Размер: 72 Mb

Скачать:

http://www.mediafire.com/?xzyitzyumcb

----------


## Мика

уже упоминавшаяся в этом треде Ani Choying Drolma

Ani Choying Drolma - Namo Ratna Traya - Munich 07

----------


## Ирек

*H.H. the 17th Gyalwang Karmapa and Xu Qing-yuan - Sweet Melody of Joyful Aspiration* 

Track List

1.Affirmation
2.Joyful Aspiration
3.The Joy of Zen
4.Lucid Mind
5.Feast Offering Melody
6.The Wind of Emptiness
7.Dharma Rain
8.Joyful Aspiration
9.The Four-armed Bodhisattva`s Simple Practice

 H.H. the 17th Gyalwang Karmapa - www.itoky.com

Размер: 48 Mb

Скачать:

http://files.ariom.ru/5990952

или

http://www.mediafire.com/?9lnhxqjvvnp

или

http://rapidshare.com/files/10434722...Aspiration.rar

----------


## Ирек

*Hsu Ching-yuen - Mantra of Joy* 

Track List

1. Young Girls` Mantra of Joy
2. Secret Words of Ecstasy
3. Praying
4. Garden of Paradise
5. Songs of Elves
6. Young Girls` Mantra of Joy (Lengthen Version)
7. Garden of Paradise (Lengthen Version) 

Hsu Ching-yuen - www.itoky.com


Размер: 45 + 59 Mb 

Скачать:

http://www.mediafire.com/?yymy1o9tc2m
http://www.mediafire.com/?yt0vozdwlfd

http://rapidshare.com/files/10980759...A_Of_JOY-1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/10981328...A_Of_JOY-2.rar

----------


## Ирек

*Nomad - Echoes from Shangri-la* 

Track List

1. Of God and Men
2. The Xie-dun Festival
3. Shangri-la audition3
4. Rafts On the Tsang-po
5. The Ge-sang Flower
6. Samsara
7. Om-Ma-Ni-Pa-Mei-Hung
8. dZi ~ Beads from Heaven
9. Wei-sang 

Nomad - www.itoky.com


Размер: 80 Mb

Скачать:

http://www.mediafire.com/?g8jjmad0mej

http://rapidshare.com/files/10950591...Shangri-la.rar

----------


## Ирек

*[Ritual, no music] Mongolia: Shamans and Lamas*

Track List

1. 'Voyage Chamanique'
2. 'Voyage Chamanique'
3. Office Du 'Tchogtchin Qural' - Erdeni Zuu Monastary
4. Office Du 'Qailangiyn Qural' 

Послушать: http://www.amazon.com/Mongolia-Shama...8022877&sr=1-3

Размер: 80 Mb

Скачать:

http://www.mediafire.com/?icv9b01c9yy

----------

